# Might be a silly question - but



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I was curious if I was the only one that has ever thought about working with another breeder from either close by or far away to "trade" doelings or bucklings from the same year for the cost of shipping to help each other out to bring in new lines or to improve something in the herds..... just thought that I would ask opinions.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Not that this is an option for me right now, but I voted for the first choice.

I work with reptiles, and this is pretty common in that hobby. A year ago I did a trade, a black and white tegu for a red tegu, we each paid to ship the lizards to each other, otherwise it was a straight trade.

I've also done so with ball pythons.

So if I was breeding quality goats and could come to an agreement with someone, I'd certainly pay to ship a goat to someone that paid to ship a goat to me.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I would also think about it and may look into it. . . . I doubt anyone would want to trade their goats for mine. . . .  We're still pretty new at this.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Olivia, 

That might be where you are not giving yourself enough credit :wink:

I am seeing how many people are interested and then if enough are - I am thinking about setting up a list to help connect people that are interested....

By the way Olivia, I would really like to talk with you about a trade - and it wouldn't be much for us since we really are pretty close to each other!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

with how comprobable pricing is in the nigerian world you basicallly are selling a goat so that you can pay for another goat of equal value to add to your herd. I see no reason why an equal trade would be a bad decision -- saves you the trouble of the money handling.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't see why not...sounds like a plan to me! If I ever did that I would really have to be motivated and really really want the goat though, but not a bad idea at all. I would get a little nervous when it came to dealing with the shipping AND trading combined. But actually that's a pretty good idea!


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Sure ... why not !?  :thumbup:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We have taking a buckling and doeling as a breeding fee before though or we would breed a doe to the buck that we wanted them to be bred to before the buck went to it's new home.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i would definetly, but the shipping would be killer, unless someones coming up on vacation to alaska.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Of course I understand that some have stronger lines then others - so that would be something to look at. 

I think that I will let this thread go just a little longer - and then I will show you all what I am up to!!! LOL!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i would if shipping wasn't completely nuts liike maybe 250 i could swing, but not 3 or 4 hundred


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We have had a buckling and a doeling shipped to Ohio from Oregon before and NJ too.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

A trade with comparable confirmation would be great...depends on how long the travel time would be and if FedEx would deliver to my doorstep...not real keen on the long drive to the airport...way to much of a hermit for that to happen :greengrin:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I love the idea. . . I am planning on breeding minis for milk, outcrossing would be great if I only paid shipping. . . good idea Allison . . . :thumb:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I would do it-only if the goats were + in value and the shipping wasn't high. That is a great way to bring in new bloodlines without breaking the bank-(like any of us have $$$ after hay and feed) :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh darnit Allison...I hate when you do this to us!! :ROFL:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

**bump** Allison, are you going to keep us in suspense? you know I can't take suspense . . . I suffer from a serious need to know syndrome . . . I'll break out if yu don't tell me what your up to soon . . . :greengrin:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I think it would be a fine thing to do. And I agree, come clean Allison, the suspense is killing me and I just can't take it anymore!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, I definitely think that it would be a GREAT way to do it! IMO it is a VERY good idea Allison! :hi5:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok- This is what I would like to do -

For everyone that would LIKE to entertain trades,

Please either PM or email me at [email protected] with the following information:

- Where you are located
- What BREED you are looking for
- If you would like to trade doeling or buckling or either
- How much you are willing to spend on shipping MAX
- What qualities are you looking for in the traded animal to help your herd - i.e. udder capacity, bone structure........

Then is what I am going to do is organize all the information and make a thread that is easy to locate the information so that maybe we can start "helping each other out"

How does that all sound?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That's a neat idea!!  Sweet!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I received your email Talitha


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

n'kay . . . thanks for letting me know


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Olivia - I received your email - Thanks


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

No problem!


----------

